# Lighting Questions - Low voltage lights



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking to discuss lighting options for the theater room. What is the advantage or disadvantage of using low voltage recesses lights for a wall wash effect on the screen ?

Right now I'm looking at using the Lutron Spacer dimmer controls with three zones of lighting. I think I can mix 110V and 12 Volt dimmers in the system but I need to verify that. Zone 1 - Basic room lighting, Zone 2 - Wall Sconces and Zone 3 Wall and Screen Wash effects. May consider adding a fourth zone for expansion or other effects. 

What I see as the advantage of the 12V for the wall wash effects is that you can get bulbs with specific "light cone" angles that might make for some very specific lighting effects.

Would like to hear some opinions on using 12V recessed lights. The room will have a drop ceiling and be completely light controlled.

...and some pictures of theater lighting scenes would jazz up the thread nicely.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I always recommend against low voltage lighting. The transformers are audibly and electrically noisy. You can find 4" bulbs, fixtures, covers, etc. in 110v that work wonderfully in the applications you describe.

Bryan


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering about just that problem. Can you hear the transformers humming along especially when dimming? I'm not sold on the low voltage lights at all.

I've looked around quite a bit but have not found a good resource for that shows various baffles and bulb combos and what the lighting effect looks like. If someone has a link to info like that it would be a big help.


----------

